# I know ive been gone, But im back with a vengeance



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi All :wave:

Its been a very long time since my last posted detail. But Im still here and still detailing. I got a transfer From Cork back home with my full time job so I'm back now in Drogheda, Co.Louth.

Latest Update: I ventured from my home town here in Ireland all the way over to Kent and just Completed My

** Master Detailer Course **



With the renowned Kelly at KDS Detailing in Kent just last week. All i can say is, the man is a absolute legend. His wealth of Detailing knowledge far surpassed my expectations and his understanding of paint and cars absolutely blew me away. With a few brain teasers and headaches thrown in where i was left absolutely gob smacked and hungry for more knowledge !
This course was Absolutely hands down the best investment i have ever spent. And i do hope to go back for more training as soon as i feel i need a refresh up on my skills :buffer:

So i have also Decided to get myself a proper premises. Using the free space in my Friends Unit was just not cutting it, and it now being 188 miles away dosen't help either !

So heres the new place. 4,000 sq ft ( a bit small i know :lol

Now remember this is taken before I even got keys so theres been, lets say theres been Quite a few major changes since this photo;



Oh and i also have something a little special for my first major project in the new premises.

This is the pic that was sent to me on my phone;



Im Picking it up tomorrow evening.

This is Definitely going to be one to keep an eye out for ! 

Padraic


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your newest Detailing Course mate ! Wish you good luck .


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the results - of the new unit and the car!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooo are we going to get an awsome unit build thread and a cracking Porka one aswell


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good to see you back looking forward to this write up


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Can't wait to get stuck into that Porsche this weekend. Picked it up last night  but this will be a few weeks work at the minimum !! 

So will I do a Unit thread first or a MK1 GTI write up I did a while back ? 

Padraic


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

how much does the course cost if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the award. From a timeline basis best to do the unit first and then Show us what you produce from it. Subscribed


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

spacer567 said:


> how much does the course cost if u dont mind me asking


Hi spacer567,

I don't want to start a costings debate ! I've seen it happen too often.

It's very much worth it in my opinion. But be prepared to wait for a Vancancy ! 

Here's the link to the page, download the pricing PDF;

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

FlawlessDetailing said:


> Hi spacer567,
> 
> I don't want to start a costings debate ! I've seen it happen too often.
> 
> ...


THis is pretty much spot on, for the amount of knowledge and practical experience you will gain from Kelly and the benefits to your own job/hobby, then the price is a small matter. I plan to undertake some training with Kelly in the future and think the cost is very reasonable indeed.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm signed up to follow this thread....:thumb:


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)




----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Now listen here mr flawless, I don't know where you live, but if you don't get that mk1gti write up onthe forum within the hour, I will find you, and I will kill you!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

James0911 said:


> Now listen here mr flawless, I don't know where you live, but if you don't get that mk1gti write up onthe forum within the hour, I will find you, and I will kill you!


here you go James: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308150

Sorry for keeping you waiting 

Padraic


----------

